# Ohio kayak dealers



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I am looking at buying a Kayak in the next month. What dealers in Ohio should I go check out? I am looking for a sit on top kayak to use in lake like Lake Loramie. I would like to be able to test them out. 


I am 5'11" and 160 LBS if that matters.

Also I want to do this right the first time. So if you could pick any Kayak under $1,000 what would you buy?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

It helps to know what part of Ohio you are from to narrow the search. Mentioning that particular lake, I assume you are from Dayton or north of there. I am down north of Cincy and we have a great dealer down here, but that's a long trip and I'm sure the folks up in your area have good dealers that they can recommend. I just have a small 8' Wilderness that fits easily in my truck bed and only weighs 40 lbs. I'm 6'2" and about 190 lbs. and it suits me just fine. It is a SOT and I even ride my mutt around in it and he weighs 70lbs. Have used it in creeks, rivers and lakes. It cost me $225.00 a year and a half ago. Good luck...


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Outdoor Source, Sabo's, Gander Mtn, and the other big chain store.

Also, check out http://www.kayakonline.com/ohio.html

Good listing of dealers.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I live in Sidney which is in mid west ohio about 45 North of Dayton.

I have been looking at the Maulibu Stealth 12 and Mini-X online. I really like all the storage on the Stealth and that it looks to be very stable so I could stand up in it and fish in the lily pads,but it may be a bit heavy to carry very far. But I am also want something I can troll with for Saugeye. Do you guys feel you bought the right size or wish you got something different? I found a dealer in Ohio that has the Stealth I can test out but I have not found a Mini-X yet to test.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a Mini-x. While it is a great little kayak, I wish I opted for a longer one because it just does not track all that well. Each paddle stroke turns the kayak noticeably. It is a very stable vessel though and great for fishing, but if you are covering long distances, I'd get something at least 12 foot long.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Prices right at $999, I purchased a Wilderness Systems Commander120. It's a hybrid kayak, with a canoe-esque hull design, with kayak amenities. It of course is not a sit on top. When browsing prepurchadse though, it's worthwhile to keep your options open. The selling point of the commander for me was the two seating positions (one sit down in, one captains chair sitting a top the kayak) and the fantastic stability. I can stand in quick current while drifting and fish with ease. There is also plenty of storage for longer trips. Good luck with your search. You win either way in my opinion. Kayak fishing is a blast.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks again guys. I think I am getting closer to picking the ones I want to Demo.

Wilderness Tarpon 100
Wilderness Tarpon 120
Maulibu Stealth-12


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Paddle power yak shop on water street in chillicothe..The largest selections of yaks I have ever seen and good prices.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

KeithOH said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I live in Sidney which is in mid west ohio about 45 North of Dayton.


If you are 45 north of dayton, then you are 45 north of Whitewater Warehouse. 

http://www.kayakdayton.com/

The owners are great folks. I know they carry Wilderness Systems. Don't know about Malibu.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll second whitewater warehouse in Dayton...they are situated on the Mad River so you can test them out.....Take a look at the native watercraft ultimate-12.....great fishing vessel....kind of a hybrid cross between a SOT kayak and a shallow draft canoe....very stable, you can stand up in one to cast if you wish....A little furhter south of dayton is the Great Miami Outfitters in Miamisburg...they carry Native watercraft as well as some other lines.....good luck! 

Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

KeithOH said:


> Thanks again guys. I think I am getting closer to picking the ones I want to Demo.
> 
> Wilderness Tarpon 100
> Wilderness Tarpon 120
> Maulibu Stealth-12


Add a Native boat to your list. Try sitting in their seats which are ultra comfy. I have heard some say standing while fishing in an Ultimate is not really practical, but I believe it can be done. Good luck and let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have owned the Wilderness Tarpon 120 for 2 years now and love it. Very easy to set up a system that works for you (rod holders, fish finder, etc).


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

If I had a grand to spend it would probably be an Ultimate, Commander120, or Tarpon 120.

For a Lake I would not pick the 100. I would pick at least the 120. A friend has a 100 and says he play hell keeping up with the 120 on open water. River/Creek different story though.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I work at Whitewater Warehouse and we have demo models of the Wilderness Systems Tarpons (100 & 120) as well as the Commanders. We also have the Native Watercraft Ultimates. We also are running boat sales on all three as well as most other models. If you haven't purchased yet, stop on by and I can help you out as I have been kayak fishing before kayak fishing was cool!

-Neil


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Keith

Check White Water Wearhouse out. They are great people. My friend and I went there 3 weeks ago around 1p before they were open at 4p. They heard us outside and opened up for us. They took us in and showed us a few models, then loades 2 different models on a truck and took us to a nearby lake so we could paddle them around. We were at the lake for about 1 hour. I went back later that night and bought my yak, 120 dagger axis SINK. I took a paddle class which was great for learning the basics and they are working on putting on a River Basics class in addition to the one they have scheduled as my schedule doesnt get me off work in time to make the scheduled class. I just put this out there to let you now what kind of folks they are. Frist Class in my book. 
Good luck


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Jim - Thanks for the compliment I will pass it on!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys. I went down to White Water Wearhouse and picked up a used Tarpon 100. I wanted the 120 but my wife wants to try Kayaking so I can give her the 100 and I can get the 120.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Neil

Glad to help. Its people who cater to the customer like white water wearhouse that will always get my business and they keep me coming back. Even if the price is a little bit higher than the chain stores it is well worth the service and friendships.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone have any recommendations for a dealer near Akron other than Dick's and GM?
I decided to get back into kayak fishing this year. I have two kayaks that I fished out of for a number of years before it was popular back in 1990's but for various reasons I cannot get them registered anymore. So I just use them on private waters.
I'm looking for nothing fancy. A comfortable sit inside type without all the accessories as I will do all the mods that I want.
Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a dealer near Akron other than Dick's and GM?
> I decided to get back into kayak fishing this year. I have two kayaks that I fished out of for a number of years before it was popular back in 1990's but for various reasons I cannot get them registered anymore. So I just use them on private waters.
> I'm looking for nothing fancy. A comfortable sit inside type without all the accessories as I will do all the mods that I want.
> Thanks


There is a shop in Pennisula that has yaks and camping equipment. Can't remember the name right now.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here ya go Lewzer... Appalachian Outfitters
http://www.appalachianoutfitters.com/directions/


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I bought one down in youngstown about 3 years ago. They had the best prices in the area for what I was looking for. I'm 6' 3" and was 285lbs then and they were the only ones that had one that I could fit in. I wish I could remember the name of the place. This is a good time to buy. Allot of last year models that have to be moved before new stock arrives.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.austinkayak.com 
this is where I got my WS120. The package deal is hard to beat when they ship it to your front door and you get a pfd and paddle. That's what I did.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Do we need a sticky of kayak dealers?


----------

